# Young family moving to Canada from U.K



## Albion (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi there, my young family and I (5 of us) are looking to relocate to Canada from the U.K and were initially thinking of the Toronto area but we would like some general info on the place from people who know it better than we do. 

Job wise what is the potential for careers in care (with people who have disabilities etc) and mentoring in specialist education such as behavioural units? 

What are the nicer areas and their affordability and what are the areas to avoid? We are also considering Hamilton.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Albion said:


> Hi there, my young family and I (5 of us) are looking to relocate to Canada from the U.K and were initially thinking of the Toronto area but we would like some general info on the place from people who know it better than we do.
> 
> Job wise what is the potential for careers in care (with people who have disabilities etc) and mentoring in specialist education such as behavioural units?
> 
> ...


What professional qualifications are held for these two job streams.
Imigration to Canada is very much employment driven. One of the parents in a family needs to have an occupation on THE LIST of 29 considered to be of need to Canada. Otherwise he/she need to arrange pre-employment before applying. That is not easy to do from overseas


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> What professional qualifications are held for these two job streams.
> Imigration to Canada is very much employment driven. One of the parents in a family needs to have an occupation on THE LIST of 29 considered to be of need to Canada. Otherwise he/she need to arrange pre-employment before applying. That is not easy to do from overseas


Auld Yin has covered the immigration, I have nothing to addl. To answer more questions from your OP, Toronto and the GTA have lots of nice areas that are affordable, depending on your budget and requirements... Which leads to my next question, what is your budget and requirements for housing? I can direct you better with this info.


----------



## Albion (Feb 27, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> What professional qualifications are held for these two job streams.
> Imigration to Canada is very much employment driven. One of the parents in a family needs to have an occupation on THE LIST of 29 considered to be of need to Canada. Otherwise he/she need to arrange pre-employment before applying. That is not easy to do from overseas


Hi I myself am the manager of the Centre and have an NVQ level 4 in Health and Social Care which is equiv to a diploma and my wife has a NVQ level 3 in Advice and Guidance which is equiv to three A levels! If we cant come to Canada on the work skills programme could you recommend anther way? thank you for your response.


----------



## Albion (Feb 27, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> Auld Yin has covered the immigration, I have nothing to addl. To answer more questions from your OP, Toronto and the GTA have lots of nice areas that are affordable, depending on your budget and requirements... Which leads to my next question, what is your budget and requirements for housing? I can direct you better with this info.


Hi

We would require 3- bedrooms and would be looking to rent to begin with, our budget at the moment would be around 950 Dollars a month.


----------



## Albion (Feb 27, 2012)

Albion said:


> Hi
> 
> We would require 3- 4 bedrooms and would be looking to rent to begin with, our budget at the moment would be around 950 Dollars a month.




Sorry i meant 3-4 bedrooms


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

3-4 bedrooms in a decent area would run $1500-2000 monthly at least, in a decent area.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Albion said:


> Hi
> 
> We would require 3- bedrooms and would be looking to rent to begin with, our budget at the moment would be around 950 Dollars a month.


You won't be renting a 3-4 bedroom in Toronto for $950/month. Not even a 2 bedroom, unless it's a basement apartment. 3-4 bedroom think at least $1800+ plus utilities/cable/internet.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

- double post


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Albion said:


> Hi I myself am the manager of the Centre and have an NVQ level 4 in Health and Social Care which is equiv to a diploma and my wife has a NVQ level 3 in Advice and Guidance which is equiv to three A levels! If we cant come to Canada on the work skills programme could you recommend anther way? thank you for your response.


Don't think either of you qualify for anything on The List, I could be wrong, look for yourself; unless it falls under Nursing (but that is cap met, no guarantees it will be available next time the list is refreshed).

You will need an offer of employment with the employer having successfully applied for a Labour Market Option (LMO) to employ you from overseas, this is usually quite tough to get, especially from out of country.


----------



## Albion (Feb 27, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> Don't think either of you qualify for anything on The List, I could be wrong, look for yourself; unless it falls under Nursing (but that is cap met, no guarantees it will be available next time the list is refreshed).
> 
> You will need an offer of employment with the employer having successfully applied for a Labour Market Option (LMO) to employ you from overseas, this is usually quite tough to get, especially from out of country.


Ok well the qualifications throw a spanner in the works! do you know when the list refreshes? from what i can see it runs till june2012. Guess one of us will have to look into retraining in another area


----------



## Albion (Feb 27, 2012)

Do you know what qualifications you need to emigrate as a cook?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

HRSDC site said under employment experience:
Completion of a three-year apprenticeship program for cooks
or
Completion of college or other program in cooking
or
Several years of commercial cooking experience are required.

That said, on January 31, 2012, Human Resources and Skills Development Canada (HRSDC) and Statistics Canada replaced the 2006 edition of the National Occupation Classification (NOC) with a 2011 version. For the purposes of the Federal Skilled Worker Program list of eligible occupations, new applicants are advised to refer to the HRSDC website for the latest job descriptions and duties for each NOC.

For applying PR in FSW category, the job should be under either Skills 0, A, or B, irrespective of FSW1 or FSW2.

Skill Levels are defined by NOC (explained below)
Skill 0 - NOC starting with 0
Skill A - NOC starting other than 0 but has 1 as second digit (eg 4156, 6178, etc)
Skill B - NOC starting other than 0 but has 2 as second digit (eg 4256, 6278 etc)

Cook is now NOC 6322.

http://www5.hrsdc.gc.ca/noc/english/noc/2011/Occupations.aspx?val=6


----------



## Albion (Feb 27, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> HRSDC site said under employment experience:
> Completion of a three-year apprenticeship program for cooks
> or
> Completion of college or other program in cooking
> ...


Thanks thants great! 

I am thinking that i could go through the cook occupation as they have a dietary cook listed and as a Manager of a Health Care establishment i am responsible for implenting dietary plans for the residents, the only thing is although i have my Health and Social Care qualification which is infact equiv to a degree not a dipolma, i may still have to do some kind of college course that has nutrition, dieticion elements to it. Do you think that would be a route for us??


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Albion said:


> Thanks thants great!
> 
> I am thinking that i could go through the cook occupation as they have a dietary cook listed and as a Manager of a Health Care establishment i am responsible for implenting dietary plans for the residents, the only thing is although i have my Health and Social Care qualification which is infact equiv to a degree not a dipolma, i may still have to do some kind of college course that has nutrition, dieticion elements to it. Do you think that would be a route for us??


First, unless you are doing the cooking, I don't think you would have had a chance simply as an "implementer" of menus.

Bigger than that, what you didn't seem to catch from my previous post, was that the latest HRSDC realignment moves Cook out of the FSW category for PR unless you applied before Feb 1, 2012.


----------



## Albion (Feb 27, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> First, unless you are doing the cooking, I don't think you would have had a chance simply as an "implementer" of menus.
> 
> Bigger than that, what you didn't seem to catch from my previous post, was that the latest HRSDC realignment moves Cook out of the FSW category for PR unless you applied before Feb 1, 2012.


Ok well i havent actually had time to check out the website you posted as i only quickly logged on before going to bed and then have been at work first thing this morning, so will have a look now and see what i can make of it.


----------



## Albion (Feb 27, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> First, unless you are doing the cooking, I don't think you would have had a chance simply as an "implementer" of menus.
> 
> Bigger than that, what you didn't seem to catch from my previous post, was that the latest HRSDC realignment moves Cook out of the FSW category for PR unless you applied before Feb 1, 2012.


Hi i have checked out the website and some other forums and from what i can see it is still very unclear not just to myself but also to many others, as to whether or not the cook role is included as a fsw job. Have you read that it is no longer in the top 29 NOC list?? as i have seen that it is still showing and the only thing that has changed is the code??

Also some of my duties include preparing and cooking food for the service users aswell as implementing dietary care plans.

Thank you again for your response


----------



## EAA (Mar 6, 2012)

Not sure about careers in care but I am currently aware of an opportunity in both Canada and the UK with a 32 year old network marketing company. It may be something you could start in the UK and continue with in Canada.


----------



## Albion (Feb 27, 2012)

EAA said:


> Not sure about careers in care but I am currently aware of an opportunity in both Canada and the UK with a 32 year old network marketing company. It may be something you could start in the UK and continue with in Canada.


Hi could you give me some more information please

Thank you


----------



## EAA (Mar 6, 2012)

Sure! It's a 32 year old health and wellness company that has all Swiss formulated botanically based products that are vegan and gluten-free. My partner actually launched the UK's division 3 years ago and has a team in Canada that is growing very quickly. If you like I could give you her contact information.


----------



## Albion (Feb 27, 2012)

EAA said:


> Sure! It's a 32 year old health and wellness company that has all Swiss formulated botanically based products that are vegan and gluten-free. My partner actually launched the UK's division 3 years ago and has a team in Canada that is growing very quickly. If you like I could give you her contact information.


Hi yeah if you send details i can take a look.

Thank you


----------



## EAA (Mar 6, 2012)

I can't seem to transmit the information. The forum is not letting me...maybe because it includes an email address. I have requested your permission to private message. Maybe that will work.


----------



## AgnesStawicki (Feb 27, 2012)

The toronto area has some really great educational programs that work with special needs or alternative education kids. If you're looking for work with kids, have a look at the OUR KIDS network (ourkids dot net). They are Canada's largest guide to private and specialty schools for kids and teens, plus have a big summer program and camp database.

For health care or seniors care, you can try COMFORT LIFE (comfortlife dot ca). You can connect with the retirement communities and home health care organizations in the Toronto area. 

Hope this helps.
Agnes


----------



## Albion (Feb 27, 2012)

AgnesStawicki said:


> The toronto area has some really great educational programs that work with special needs or alternative education kids. If you're looking for work with kids, have a look at the OUR KIDS network (ourkids dot net). They are Canada's largest guide to private and specialty schools for kids and teens, plus have a big summer program and camp database.
> 
> For health care or seniors care, you can try COMFORT LIFE (comfortlife dot ca). You can connect with the retirement communities and home health care organizations in the Toronto area.
> 
> ...


That is great sounds like they are right up our street, will check out the sites

Thank you


----------



## johnfitz (Sep 15, 2012)

hi 

reading through your post, me and my family are thinking of moving to canada, we have applied for jobs in the in the construction industry, i am a senior project manager, there seems to be a quite high demand for this perticular role, in all areas, what location would you advise, we have an 8 year old boy and 14 year old girl, we are in our 40s, we are totaly commited we would like somewhere warm, and in the suburbs 

thanks in advance of any advice


----------



## EAA (Mar 6, 2012)

Well, any areas outside of the larger cities would be wonderful. Canada is seasonal so you will definitely have 4 seasons......will not be warm year round by any stretch. Montreal is lovely and a great city for families....as well Vancouver is very hip and exciting!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

johnfitz said:


> hi
> 
> reading through your post, me and my family are thinking of moving to canada, we have applied for jobs in the in the construction industry, i am a senior project manager, there seems to be a quite high demand for this perticular role, in all areas, what location would you advise, we have an 8 year old boy and 14 year old girl, we are in our 40s, we are totaly commited we would like somewhere warm, and in the suburbs
> 
> thanks in advance of any advice


What do you mean by somewhere warm? If you're looking for a Florida/Arizona/California climate, then Canada is not for you.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

When you say Canada has 4 seasons, what part of this huge country are you talking about? Because in southwestern BC (Vancouver area), and southern Vancouver Island for example we have 2 seasons, summer, and not summer, and in no way should the winter weather be compared to the rest of the country. Its mid Sept, and still summer, with mid 20's celcius forecast for another week. Our "not summer" season will include alot of rain and dreary days, and may, or may not result in the odd snow fall, which if it does happen, usually melts within a day, and we have more (winter)days above freezing than below, can that be said for Alberta, Ontario, Quebec, or anywhere inbetween? 




EAA said:


> Well, any areas outside of the larger cities would be wonderful. Canada is seasonal so you will definitely have 4 seasons......will not be warm year round by any stretch. Montreal is lovely and a great city for families....as well Vancouver is very hip and exciting!


----------



## inutley (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi John Fitz,

I have been working over as a senior PM after emigrating 3 years ago. Moved with 2 young children (6 and 4) to kelowna which we have found to be a great climate. Summers are very hot (25+) and winters mild so has suited us very well. Work is also good. We are looking for PM's at the moment - let me have your details if you are interested. the company employs a lot of people from the UK and Ireland so is well used to the immigration process.

Cheers
Ian


----------

